# Soo made up with my new bag



## southcitybabe (Jun 27, 2008)

I ordered a new bag the other day! By Paris Hilton, its come and is so gorgeous. looks better than the pic. It was meant to be 65.00 but I managed to get it on sale at 28.00!


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jun 27, 2008)

thats a great steal!! I like it too


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 27, 2008)

That is really cute! Enjoy!


----------



## magneticheart (Jun 27, 2008)

Great bargain!

Very cute!


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jun 27, 2008)

Very cute



.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 28, 2008)

it's cute! I'd stick the chain strap inside the bag though, I think it would look cuter as a clutch


----------



## cassie4mark (Jun 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif it's cute! I'd stick the chain strap inside the bag though, I think it would look cuter as a clutch I agree--gorgeous as a clutch!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 28, 2008)

Sooo cute!


----------



## Karren (Jun 30, 2008)

That's cute!!!


----------



## cookarikappou (Jun 30, 2008)

LUcky you... it;s great nice find.... but it's too flashy.. hehehe


----------



## monniej (Jun 30, 2008)

what a cute little clutch! i like it.


----------



## woow (Jul 26, 2008)

That is really cute! Enjoy!


----------



## LookLovely429 (Jul 27, 2008)

That is a really cute bag.


----------



## fawp (Jul 27, 2008)

That's really cute! Congrats on getting such a steal.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 29, 2008)

cute bag, and great deal !


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 31, 2008)

Cute! I agree, leave the chain in and use it as a clutch. It would go great with a LBD!


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 31, 2008)

That is a beautiful bag! May I ask where you purchased it from?


----------



## 4getmeNot (Aug 6, 2008)

very paris hilton! haha but cute, it'd be great for a nite out clubbing or something.


----------



## Jinx (Aug 7, 2008)

Glorious!


----------



## Roxie (Aug 8, 2008)

This is beautiful!! I want it, but I just got a new bag, so I should wait... just a couple months or something...


----------



## Fataliya (Aug 8, 2008)

That's really cute, where did you get it?

My favorite perfum is actually the original Paris Hilton. I usually get complimented on it.


----------



## kcam125 (Aug 11, 2008)

nice! i &lt;3 a good steal!


----------



## Lucy (Aug 15, 2008)

thats sooo cute!!


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 21, 2008)

such a cute clutch!


----------

